# Deputy Sheriff Dan Glaze



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Dan Glaze*
Rusk County Sheriff's Office, Wisconsin

End of Watch: Saturday, October 29, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 33

*Tour:* 7 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Dan Glaze was shot and killed while investigating a suspicious vehicle on Broken Arrow Road, near Highway 27, at approximately 11:00 pm.

He had arrived at the scene and located the vehicle in a field. He radioed in a description of the vehicle but did not respond to additional radio traffic or calls to his cell phone. Responding units found him inside his patrol car suffering from a gunshot wound.

A suspect was identified and located at his home approximately 11 hours later. The man fired at deputies from the residence before being taken into custody.

Deputy Glaze had served with the Rusk County Sheriff's Office for 18 months and had served in law enforcement for seven years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Jeffery Wallace
Rusk County Sheriff's Office
311 Miner Avenue East
Suite L100
Ladysmith, WI 54848

Phone: (715) 532-2100


----------

